# I have a pair of kribs...now what?



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Ok, so I have done enough research to know that I have a pair of kribs, and they seem to like each other. I have their tank set up with a couple caves, and they have taken upon themselves to move into one of them. Now I know I'm on my way to having fry, but that's what I need to know how to handle. Normally I move the parents out of the tank as soon as I see fry, but this is one of my first tries at parenting fish. So I'm not sure how long to leave the parents with the fry. Then I would like the pair to keep laying eggs, because I have a lot of people that would like to have some of these fish. They're really not available around my parts.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

It is better to leave the fry for at least a month, or the male may kill your female with his demands to mate. She needs time to recoup! Also do not separate the male or female from the tank because they may not get along once reintroduced. Kribs are some of the best parents in the fish world enjoy the show.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

That's awesome info! Thanks. I have bred fish before, just mostly live bearers. The only egg laying fish I have bred, well, successfully was my pair of paradise fish. I took them out after the fry were free swimming for a week or so.

So after I see fry, I leave the pair together in the tank; then in a month or so, once the fry are big enough to catch, move the fry to another tank and raise them that way?


----------

